# Just joined. New Chihuahua owner. Food question



## Zeb (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi
New to the community !
My new neighbor suddenly passed away three weeks ago and his senior chihuahua (approx 13-15years old) was headed to the shelter. My wife and I couldn’t let that happen. His owner had been feeding him Purina One small bites. 
No one knows “Pancho’s” medical history so we had a vet do a senior profile blood work. Everything came back great. 
The vet said we can leave him on Purina One because he said grain free dog food is not that great due to recent reports

We heard that Purina One was not good food. Any food suggestions would be greatly appreciated for a senior chihuahua 
Pancho still has a lot of energy for an older dog.
Thank you


----------



## Winter (Dec 2, 2020)

I was told there is no need to switch a dog o to grain free unless they are actually allergic to grain. I was never told that the brand wasn't good for them You can try Science Hills Diet for seniors tiny bites.


----------



## BettyMiller (Jan 3, 2021)

Oh, I'm so sorry! Have you tried Royal Canin? I fed my old friend with food picked up by the vet. I talked to the vet often and he advised me this food Home - Petsmatters.net vet said that there are a lot of vitamins and useful substances and it is safe. Today there is a lot of feed on the market and it is difficult to choose from such a large number. If you have a good veterinarian, be sure to talk to him and I'm sure he will advise something. I can also say from my experience that porridge is also a good food, but you always need to make a variety.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

An older dog with less or bad teeth may have trouble eating big chunks of Royal Canin, we sometimes but some in a blender to pulverize it. Just ideas not suggestions. Thanks for saving the dog.


----------

